# How I Met Your Mother - "Miracles" - 5/19/08



## nrrhgreg (Aug 30, 2003)

Interesting end to the season. I'm guessing that Stella's going to say no. And Barney loves Robin. That could be interesting next year if he keeps trying to hide it, but I don't know if I'd like Barney and Robin in a relationship.

My guess on what's going to happen though is that Barney moves in with Ted after Marshall and Lily move out. Robin then moves in with Barney, and that leads to the goat eating Robins towel at Ted's 31st birthday party.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting hypothesis. Weak finale IMHO. I was also expecting at some time for a slap to come into play (prior to the hospital).


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm pretty confident at this point that they won't think to introduce us to the Mother until after the show is canceled.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Not a great show but Robin looked particularly amazing in this episode. 

And, once again, in the flashbacks, I was reminded of how much better Alysson looks as a redhead.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Spoiler



OMG!!!! Barney hit by a bus!


I saw it coming and still could not believe it happened


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Mavrick22 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least he had the cast done right.

Frank


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I _still_ don't think Stella is the mother.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> I _still_ don't think Stella is the mother.


I agree, it doesn't make a lot of sense. But I have to wonder if the show was written to reveal her as the mother if they got word they weren't coming back.


----------



## cl44 (May 11, 2004)

I thought it was hilarious, I thought it was a great episode, but not a great finale. Marshall and his miracles, robin and the retriever to tortoise were great.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

"I regret that I have but one _gigantic head_ to give for my country." 

We went through the flashbacks frame-by-frame (thanks TiVo!) after watching the episode. There are some funny stills in there. No clues to yellow umbrella lady though.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

windracer said:


> "I regret that I have but one _gigantic head_ to give for my country."
> 
> We went through the flashbacks frame-by-frame (thanks TiVo!) after watching the episode.


So did I. Most of them I recognized, but there was one; a woman who'd half climbed into a _giant_ pot while cleaning it. I didn't recognize that one. (Or even who she was).


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I don't get how Stella could be the Mother without a serious oversight. 

I mean, she has a child allready.

If we're suposed to beleive that he's telling this to his kids wouldn't they know allready.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

My DirecTiVo hosed me, didn't record, invoking the 28-day rule. Must have been related to the thing in the Season Pass Alerts about a 1-minute shift in times. Got to watch on CBS.com. Good audio, jerking video. But, no commercials and I watched in real-time instead of downloading to watch later.

I'd be perfectly happy with Stella being Mom. I've never thought that the mother was a big secret thing that would bring the show crashing down. In the first season I thought Robin _was_ the mother, didn't kill the show for me. Having years of fake "we made you think she was the mom but she wasn't" contrivances wouldn't necessarily be a good thing.

The dog to turtle brain transplant must not be too great for turtles if it only lived another 7 years.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Sir Scratchawan!

Also we watched the pencil-into-the-nose followed by "I'm not dead? I'm not dead?" several times. Hilarious. I had to pause/rewind I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> I don't get how Stella could be the Mother without a serious oversight.
> 
> I mean, she has a child allready.
> 
> If we're suposed to beleive that he's telling this to his kids wouldn't they know allready.


Plus, he keeps calling her Stella, when talking to the kids. My dad never called my mom "Mary" he just called her "your mom" or "your mother" when talking about her to me. I realize that some families may be different, and maybe Ted talks his kids about the kids' mom using her first name all the time, but the show is not called "How I Met Stella (Your Mother)".


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

hapdrastic said:


> Sir Scratchawan!


:up::up:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

When are they going to reveal the fact that Barney is the mother?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm so tempted to order this. 

http://www.cafepress.com/bawesomeinstead.178634147


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

windracer said:


> I'm so tempted to order this.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/bawesomeinstead.178634147


i have it hanging on my wall in the office


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Really? Awesomeness ...


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

windracer said:


> Really? Awesomeness ...


totally


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Decent episode, but kind of a let down. I guess I've never had any thought that Stella was the mother, so that ending just seemed contrived to me.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Did anyone else see the sign behind Barney when he got hit by a bus? If I'm not mistaken, it was a one way sign pointing in the opposite direction the bus was going.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

pjenkins said:


> i have it hanging on my wall in the office


What the heck does it say? You can't tell on the web site and the description doesn't say either. Bizarre.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

BrandonRe said:


> Did anyone else see the sign behind Barney when he got hit by a bus? If I'm not mistaken, it was a one way sign pointing in the opposite direction the bus was going.


Yes, which is why it was funny. Look right, bus comes the wrong way and whack!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> What the heck does it say? You can't tell on the web site and the description doesn't say either. Bizarre.


Here's a full-sized version:

http://www.beawesomeinstead.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/awesomeness1280960.jpg


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

So is Barney going to have even more money now? Look out SkyMall!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Interesting hypothesis. Weak finale IMHO. I was also expecting at some time for a slap to come into play (prior to the hospital).


Oh man, slapping Barney while he was in traction would have been epic!

I bet even Barney would respect that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

windracer said:


> I'm so tempted to order this.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/bawesomeinstead.178634147


When it comes to "awesome" motivational posters, this one rocks:










Maybe use the same tag line, but with a picture of Barney.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> So did I. Most of them I recognized, but there was one; a woman who'd half climbed into a _giant_ pot while cleaning it. I didn't recognize that one. (Or even who she was).


I thought it was Lily from when she went home for Thanksgiving. Maybe it was Lily's mom.

I found it odd that in the montage that's meant to represent Ted's life flashing before his eyes, a significant number of the clips were from moments that Ted was not around to see.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just realized they should have thrown in a Mel Brook's "It's a Miracle!" reference from History of the World, Pt. 1.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

busyba said:


> I thought it was Lily from when she went home for Thanksgiving. Maybe it was Lily's mom.
> 
> I found it odd that in the montage that's meant to represent Ted's life flashing before his eyes, a significant number of the clips were from moments that Ted was not around to see.


No that's just it, they weren't "his life", they were "what's important to him". Why Marshall's freakishly large family and their eating habits is on the list is beyond me , but they were just images of the people in his life.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

What sort of school lets Teacher Lily leave the room full of kids in the capable hands(!) of Visitor Marshall?


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> What sort of school lets Teacher Lily leave the room full of kids in the capable hands(!) of Visitor Marshall?


Most schools have a special "big head" clause in their bylaws that allow this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> What the heck does it say? You can't tell on the web site and the description doesn't say either. Bizarre.


"When I get sad, I stop being sad and be awesome instead. True story."
Barney Stinson


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> When it comes to "awesome" motivational posters, this one rocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now "I" have that in my office! (it was a gift from some of my staff!) 

question: do we know for sure that the two kids belong to him? could he be talking to Barney's kids, for example, about Barney's wife?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Anubys said:


> now "I" have that in my office! (it was a gift from some of my staff!)
> 
> question: do we know for sure that the two kids belong to him? could he be talking to Barney's kids, for example, about Barney's wife?


No, because in the first episode he ended with saying.

"And that's the story of how I met your Aunt Robin." or something like that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> No, because in the first episode he ended with saying.
> 
> "And that's the story of how I met your Aunt Robin." or something like that.


oh...I know about the aunt Robin thing...but that's not my question...the question is if we know the kids he's talking to are HIS kids...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah, I think they have responded before "Daaaaad!!" when he rambles on.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

TiVo Bum said:


> Most schools have a special "big head" clause in their bylaws that allow this.


I hadn't heard of anything like that before, I thought it was weird as well. Before I could do student internships in college I had to have a background check and in our school district parents have to have a background check and be fingerprinted before they are allowed to volunteer or supervise other kids on field trips. I just went on a field trip last week to the zoo and drove because I took the younger kids with me and carpooled with a dad who wasn't allowed to to be in charge of other kids or even ride on the bus because he hasn't been had the background check or fingerprinting done.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

emandbri said:


> I hadn't heard of anything like that before, I thought it was weird as well. Before I could do student internships in college I had to have a background check and in our school district parents have to have a background check and be fingerprinted before they are allowed to volunteer or supervise other kids on field trips. I just went on a field trip last week to the zoo and drove because I took the younger kids with me and carpooled with a dad who wasn't allowed to to be in charge of other kids or even ride on the bus because he hasn't been had the background check or fingerprinting done.


ZOOM!!!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> ZOOM!!!


My school had a "big head" clause. 

Frank


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Did Barney really have to get hit by A BUS? A car would have sufficed with those injuries. The way he got run down by the bus, he'd be dead.

Small nitpick.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

jenhudson said:


> Did Barney really have to get hit by A BUS? A car would have sufficed with those injuries. The way he got run down by the bus, he'd be dead.


Not Barney. Even a bus is not enough to snuff out his amount of Awesomeness. A train, perhaps, but it would have to be that nuclear one. With Steven Segal.


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

Maybe it was the Atomic Powered Bus from that awful movie. The one where someone almost drowned because the soda machine was left on? I loved the jet ring-of-fire shooting out the back.

Mike D.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> ZOOM!!!


Yes, I'm a dork! I read it as "have a special clause" and missed the big head thing! I need more sleep!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm glad my DVR went bonkers and recorded this episode, turns out that I never saw the season finale.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I read somewhere that...spoiler about next season...



Spoiler



Signs are pointing to Stella being the mother, and that at some point here soon (as mentioned inthe episode with the goat) Robin moves in with Ted for some reason. I'm hoping Stella's not the Mom, but you know, I'm really torn.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I read somewhere that...spoiler about next season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can't be simply because of the title. It hasn't happened yet otherwise the narrator and the kids would have said something to that effect.


----------

